# Otterwood Capital blog



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

does anyone know what happened with the website and blog of Otterwood Capital? http://www.otterwoodcapital.com/blog/category/video/


----------



## jpsryan (Aug 3, 2017)

*Good Question!*

Hello,

I think they may have shut down as I read that NEI Investments ($6 billion Canadian mutual fund) replaced them with other fund managers. I can only imagine this was the bulk of their business and they shut down. I also creeped several Otterwood employees on LinkedIn and it seems many of them have gone elsewhere all around April 2017, so it looks like Otterwood is gone.

Christine Hughes has disappeared from the internet as far as I can tell.

Shame, I loved their videos/blog and I am struggling to find good places to learn like Otterwood ...


----------

